# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Will an ultrasonic cleaner damage the print bed?

## eiger3970

Hi  :Smile: , I'm using an SLA 3D printer with ultrasonic cleaner.

*1.*
I'm wondering if I can simply dunk the whole print bed with print in the ultra sonic cleaner?
*2.*
I wonder if the print will automatically come off the print bed?
*3.*
Would the print bed or print bed paint/surface be damaged?
*4.*
Anyone tried this before?

----------


## slimj

Hi, it depends on the material of the print bed and the material being used for the print. The cleaning fluid needs to be compatible with the print bed but strong enough to remove the print contamination, this page might help https://www.kemet.co.uk/products/cle...leaning-fluids

----------


## eiger3970

Thanks.

I'm using an ANYCUBIC PHOTON 3D SLA resin printer.
Whatever the metal print bed is covered with I don't know?
I'm cleaning in methylated spirits (denatured alcohol).

----------

